# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Mcnpro Box official version 3.5.0 Released

## mohamed73

*What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.5.0 ?* *New!!*   Improve MTK 6583/9 6577 Read & Write & Format Functionالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Upgrading from Previous Versions:* As   usual, Version 3.5.0 request install Suite version 2.1.6 at first,We   recommend that all customers running previous versions now upgrade to   new version which is available for all customers with valid, To download   that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] , You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade your software online!  
Best regards! 
Mcnbox

----------


## gsm_bouali

بارك الله فيك أخي محمد  متابعة ممتازة   **

----------

